# Rock-paper-scissors



## Dymn

How do you call this game in your own language?

In Catalan: _pedra-paper-tisores
_In Spanish: _piedra-papel-tijeras 

_Both with the same order as in English.


----------



## Encolpius

here you can find many translations

Hungarian is the literal translation...


----------



## animelover

*Japanese:*

じゃんけん
janken
"rock-paper-scissor" (the game)

Players may choose between...

ぐう
guu
rock

ちょき
choki
scissors

ばあ
paa
paper

The last three are Japanese sound symbolisms.

As for the name of the game, according to one theory, it derives from the Chinese pronunciation of 両拳 - literally "both fists" - presumably referring to both players' hands. There are other theories, but most of them agree on the final "ken" of "janken" - 拳 'ken' "fist".


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> here you can find many translations
> 
> Hungarian is the literal translation...


There is no Greek translation, so:

*«Πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί»* [ˈpetra psaˈliði xaɾˈti] --> _rock, scissors, paper_


Fem. noun *«πέτρα»* [ˈpetra] --> _stone, rock_ < Classical fem. noun *«πέτρᾱ» pétrā* --> init. _boulder, rocky mountain range, cliff, ridge_, later, _rock, stone_ (with obscure etymology).
Neut. noun *«ψαλίδι»* [psaˈliði] (nom. sing.) --> _scissors_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«ψαλίδιον» psalídion* of Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ψαλίς» psālís* --> lit. _ring for supporting, iron band for strengthening_, metaph. _razor, pair of scissors_ (with obscure etymology).
Neut. noun *«χαρτί»* [xaɾˈti] --> _paper_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«χαρτίον» xartíon* of Classical masc. noun *«χάρτης» kʰártēs* --> _sheet of paper, book, map_ (with obscure etymology)


----------



## Radioh

Here, the name of the game is a little bit different. We call it "kéo-búa-bao" - "scissors-hammer-bag".
R.


----------



## Dymn

Encolpius said:


> here you can find many translations



Thank you, but I'm interested in knowing if languages have changed order, or use different words for it, etc. I won't know that with Wikipedia.


----------



## Maroseika

Diamant7 said:


> I'm interested in knowing if languages have changed order



In Russian the order is *rock-scissors-paper*, just for the sake of rhythm (incomplete foot of disyllabic trochee '_'_ _ _'_):

*камень, ножницы, бумага* (kа́mʲenʲ nо́zhnʲitsy bumа́gə).


----------



## latchiloya

In *Filipino*,

it's _papel-gunting-bato_
it's paper-scissor-rock,


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew it's אבן נייר ומספריים, literally _stone, paper and scissors_.


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. In Cantonese it's baau1zi2dap6 ("to wrap up-to cut-to hammer"), or caai1cing6cam4 (etymology unknown). Only the former is used as the "shout" for the game.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, there are quite a few variations but to me, the most common are
"*pierre-feuille-ciseaux*" in France _(stone-sheet-scissors)_ (it is common to add "puits" (well))
"*feuille-caillou-ciseaux*" in Switzerland _(sheet-stone-scissors)_
"*roche, papier, ciseaux*" in Quebec _(rock-paper-scissors)
_or
"*chifoumi*", maybe in France only

*pierre-feuille-ciseaux / feuille-caillou-ciseaux - ordre des mots*


----------



## mongmong

In Korean its 가위 바위 보


----------



## animelover

The Korean 가위 바위 보 is in the order 가위(scissors) 바위(rock) 보(paper), as you can confirn with any free online dictionary of your choice.

On a sidenote, I just learned that the French "chifoumi" is a direct loan from the Japanese ひ-ふ-み, meaning "1-2-3". These are old native Japanese numerals now mostly used in fixed expressions: 一人 (hitori, "alone, one person"), 二親 (futaoya, "both parents"), 晦日 (misoka, "last day of a month").


----------



## marco_2

In Poland in former times this game was called *papier-kamień-nożyczki *(paper-stone-scissors) - I think the order of the words wasn't important - but nowadays children call it *marynarzyk *(a little sailor - I really don't know why), so they chant _ma-ry-na-rzyk _and throw their hands forward.


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese it's 剪刀石頭布(scissor-rock-paper).
I heard that, in the UK, it's also "paper-scissors-stone", which is how Taiwanese refer to it in English until we are told it's not common in US. It's odd because, in Taiwan, we teach American English, while many of the terms we learn are only used in the UK, "WC" for toilet is another example.


----------



## Dymn

PRS

Filipino: _papel, gunting, bato_
Polish: _papier, kamień, nożyczki_
Swiss French: _feuille, caillou, ciseaux_

PSR:

Cantonese: _baau1zi2dap6_ ("to wrap up, to cut, to hammer")

RPS

Catalan: _pedra, paper, tisores_
English: _rock, paper, scissors_
France French: _pierre, feuille, ciseaux_
Hebrew: אבן נייר ומספריים (_éven, n'yár, misparáyim_)
Hungarian: _kő, papír, olló_
Quebec French: _roche, papier, ciseaux_
Spanish: _piedra, papel, tijeras
_
RSP

Danish: _sten, saks, papir_
Greek: πέτρα, ψαλίδι, χαρτί (_pétra, psalídi, khartí_)
Latvian: _akmens, šķēres, papīrīt's_
Russian: камень, ножницы, бумага (_kamen', nožnicy, bumaga_)

SRP

Chinese: 剪刀石頭布 (_jiǎndāo shítou bù_)
German: _Schere, Stein, Papier_
Korean: 가위 바위 보 (_gawi, bawi, bo_)
Vietnamese: _kéo, búa, bao _"scissors, hammer, bag"

Other

Cantonese: _caai1cing6cam4_, unknown etymology
French: _chifoumi_, from Japanese 1-2-3
Polish: _marynarzyk_, "little sailor"
Japanese: じゃんけん (_janken_), different etymologies, but けん must refer to "fist"

Correct my mistakes, please.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> There is no Greek translation, so:
> 
> *«Πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί»* [ˈpetra psaˈliði xaɾˈti] --> _rock, scissors, paper_
> 
> 
> Fem. noun *«πέτρα»* [ˈpetra] --> _stone, rock_ < Classical fem. noun *«πέτρᾱ» pétrā* --> init. _boulder, rocky mountain range, cliff, ridge_, later, _rock, stone_ (with obscure etymology).
> Neut. noun *«ψαλίδι»* [psaˈliði] (nom. sing.) --> _scissors_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«ψαλίδιον» psalídion* of Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ψαλίς» psālís* --> lit. _ring for supporting, iron band for strengthening_, metaph. _razor, pair of scissors_ (with obscure etymology).
> Neut. noun *«χαρτί»* [xaɾˈti] --> _paper_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«χαρτίον» xartíon* of Classical masc. noun *«χάρτης» kʰártēs* --> _sheet of paper, book, map_ (with obscure etymology)


Apologies for quoting myself, but I'm afraid I've made a mistake, the Greek game is *«πέτρα-ψαλίδι-μολύβι/μολίβι-χαρτί»* [ˈpetra p͡saˈliði moˈlivi xarˈti] --> _rock-scissors-pencil-paper_:
rock > scissors
scissors > paper
paper > rock
rock > pencil
pencil > paper

MoGr neut. noun *«μολύβι/μολίβι»* (both spellings are equally used) [moˈlivi] --> _pencil_ < ByzGr neut. diminutive *«μολύβι(o)ν/μολίβι(ο)ν» molýbi(o)n/molíb(i)on* --> _pencil, pencil lead_ (either because of mediaeval misconception that graphite was a form of lead (black lead), or because of actual usage of lead for making pencils) < Classical noun *«μόλυβδος/μόλιβος» mólubdŏs* (masc.) and (var.) *mólibŏs* (masc.) --> _lead_ (probably an early anatolian loan, possibly from Lydian marivda- (murky) > Mycenaean syllabary mo-ri-wo-do).


----------



## ger4

Diamant7 said:


> SRP
> 
> Chinese: 剪刀石頭布 (_jiǎndāo shítou bù_)
> Korean: 가위 바위 보 (_gawi, bawi, bo_)
> Vietnamese: _kéo, búa, bao _"scissors, hammer, bag"


German: _Schere, Stein, Papier_


Diamant7 said:


> RSP
> 
> Greek: πέτρα, ψαλίδι, χαρτί (_pétra, psalídi, khartí_)
> Russian: камень, ножницы, бумага (_kamen', nožnicy, bumaga_


Latvian: _akmens, šķēres, papīrīt's_
Danish:_ sten, saks, papir_


----------



## Dymn

Added!


----------



## Nawaq

also in France : _pierre-papier-ciseaux_ (rock-paper-scissors)....


----------



## Sardokan1.0

idem in Sardinian : pedra, pabílu (or papiru, papéri), fórfighe


----------



## King Crimson

Italian: carta-forbice-sasso, but also known as morra cinese.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch:

*Steen, papier, schaar *(Stone, paper, scissors)

or

*Blad, steen, schaar* (Piece of paper, stone, scissors)


----------



## Dymn

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, there are quite a few variations but to me, the most common are
> "*pierre-feuille-ciseaux*" in France _(stone-sheet-scissors)_ (it is common to add "puits" (well))





apmoy70 said:


> Apologies for quoting myself, but I'm afraid I've made a mistake, the Greek game is *«πέτρα-ψαλίδι-μολύβι/μολίβι-χαρτί»* [ˈpetra p͡saˈliði moˈlivi xarˈti] --> _rock-scissors-pencil-paper_:


Four items, I wonder how the strategy changes with an even number. By the way, Apmoy70, what happens when scissors and pencil face each other? I suppose scissors win, don't they? I, for one, prefer rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock.


----------



## apmoy70

Diamant7 said:


> Four items, I wonder how the strategy changes with an even number. By the way, Apmoy70, what happens when scissors and pencil face each other? I suppose scissors win, don't they?


Haven't played for ages but yes scissors > pencil I suppose.


Diamant7 said:


> I, for one, prefer rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock.


Wait, that's an actual variation? how's it even played what are the rules?


----------



## DearPrudence

Diamant7 said:


> Four items, I wonder how the strategy changes with an even number.


It throws the balance of the whole thing.
With the tradition game, you can beat one and be beaten by one.
The well beats two and can only be beaten by the paper, which can only be beaten by the scissors.
So it is not a good move to play with the scissors (beaten by the rock and well) or the rock (beaten by the paper and well). Or is it...?


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic:

حجرة ورقة مقص (Hajara wara'a m'aSS) - "rock, paper, scissors"


----------



## projectsemitic

elroy said:


> Palestinian Arabic:
> 
> حجرة ورقة مقص (Hajara wara'a m'aSS) - "rock, paper, scissors"



Similar in Amharic, apart from rock:

ድንጋይ ወረቀት መቀስ (dïngay wäräqät mäqäs)


----------



## Dymn

apmoy70 said:


> Wait, that's an actual variation? how's it even played what are the rules?


A Big Bang Theory invention. Here's the chart.


----------



## apmoy70

Dymn said:


> A Big Bang Theory invention. Here's the chart.


Thanks, interesting.
I don't watch the show btw (I don't like it)


----------



## elroy

No language with SPR so far...

All five of the other word orders have been attested in this thread.


----------



## Red Arrow

Red Arrow said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> *Steen, papier, schaar *(Stone, paper, scissors)
> 
> or
> 
> *Blad, steen, schaar* (Piece of paper, stone, scissors)


Or in the Eastern parts of Antwerp and Brabant:

*Schaar, steen, papier *(scissors, stone, paper)

The rest of Flanders says blad, steen, schaar. Dutchmen say steen, papier, schaar.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
Sten, sax, påse - stone, scissors, bag


----------



## 2PieRad

Messquito said:


> In Chinese it's 剪刀石頭布(scissor-rock-paper).


I think it varies immensely across Chinese languages/dialects. 

Chinese Wiki uses the title 石头、剪子、布 (RSP), and 布 translates better as 'cloth'. 

This dictionary provides other translations:
猜拳 - [guess][fist]
包剪锤 - [wrapper/bag][scissors][hammer]
And I'm pretty sure this word order 锤包剪 is used in certain dialects too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I know of another variant in English

*car-bridge-river*

car defeats bridge as it goes over the bridge
bridge defeats river as it goes over the river
river defeats car as it causes the car to sink


----------



## FukuokaSunshine

latchiloya said:


> In *Filipino*,
> 
> it's _papel-gunting-bato_
> it's paper-scissor-rock,


However, when we play it, we say, '_Bato, bato, pik_'.
We never say, "_Papel, gunting, bato_'.


----------



## Sobakus

I wonder how much people here feel that the word order in this expression in their own language is determined by prosody? Based either on stress or the alternation of long and short syllables, or even on pitch tones. When you want to play the game in Russian, you start declaiming the chant while shaking your clenched fist (the 'rock' gesture), and each strong beat of the chant corresponds to one downwards motion of the fist until the arm is at 90° to the body, while each weak beat corresponds to an upward motion. The chant is completed and 'the dice rolled' by saying раз-два-три _raz dva tri_ "one two three".

As @Maroseika says in #7, this is almost certainly the determining factor in Russian - in fact you need to take secondary stress into account, and then you get a regular trochaic rhythm: ка́мень но́жницы̀ бума́га _kámenʲ nóžnicỳ bumága._ When children declaim this rhythmically, the secondary stress on _цы_ is actually as strong as every other stress, i.e. TA-ta-TA-ta-TA-ta-TA-ta, which corresponds to fist motions.

This is why the Italian _càrta-fòrbice-sàsso_ sounds so strange to me, based on both my Russian and my Latin, where I'd go for the iambic tetrameter Ø _charta saxum forficēs_ which gets me the same 4 fist shakes as in Russian (Ø standing for anacrusis, i.e. the missing initial weak syllable of an iamb). The alternative Italian order _sàsso-càrta-fòrbice_ sounds much more agreeable, probably because it can be reconciled with the 4 shakes. I wonder if there's a geographic distribution for this difference in Italian: is the latter more popular in the south?

Does your language accompany the chant with fist shakes as well? How many?


----------

